# Anyone here ever use AMISH BUTTER ROLLS??



## black chef (Feb 4, 2008)

is this butter any good?

i'm thinking of ordering a roll or two, but it's salted butter...

anyone here ever cook, bake, etc. with it?

if so, what were your results?  i've been told that it's a good finishing butter.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 4, 2008)

Sorry,  black  chef. I can't help you.  I've never heard of the product.  Perhaps someone who has will come along and offer their opinion.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 4, 2008)

My wife loves Amish Butter.  I agree that it is a salted butter, but with pretty good flavor.  It is much like any real butter in that it will burn if over-heated.  If you want to fry with it, then it is best to clarify it first.  It has a slightly more robust flavor than Land O Lakes brand, but is a bit saltier as well.  It's great for making deserts where you want the buttery flavor, such as in shrotbread, or when used as a finishing butter, as when used to coat egg-noodles or on mashed potatoes.

We have been happy with this butter.  

When I want more control over the salt content, I use unsalted butter and add the amount I need for the recipe.  This works great for butter-cream icings and many sauces.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## black chef (Feb 4, 2008)

Goodweed of the North said:


> My wife loves Amish Butter.  I agree that it is a salted butter, but with pretty good flavor.  It is much like any real butter in that it will burn if over-heated.  If you want to fry with it, then it is best to clarify it first.  It has a slightly more robust flavor than Land O Lakes brand, but is a bit saltier as well.  It's great for making deserts where you want the buttery flavor, such as in shrotbread, or when used as a finishing butter, as when used to coat egg-noodles or on mashed potatoes.
> 
> We have been happy with this butter.
> 
> ...



thanks for the info.

unfortunately, i have to wait until the next cold front enters the houston area before the company will ship the butter down here.

it was 82 F yesterday and i ran the AC.

tonight, it's STILL warm... the AC is running full blast just to keep my apt. at 75 F.

it's a shame that i have to order products based on weather patterns.


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 5, 2008)

I use this butter almost exclusively for over 10 years now.  I used to get it through my food coop buying club, which I disbanded in the summer of 2006. I am still using some of the two cases I bought on  my last order.

The salt content does vary per batch.  It is a lovely butter though.  i use it for all purposes; baking, sauteing, on toast.

The butter I use comes from the Minerva dairy.  When I run out I will order a few more cases to be delivered to my house via UPS.


----------



## black chef (Feb 23, 2008)

i received my order of butter rolls today from minerva dairy.

i must say... this is some gooooooood butter.  



bethzaring said:


> I use this butter almost exclusively for over 10 years now.  I used to get it through my food coop buying club, which I disbanded in the summer of 2006. I am still using some of the two cases I bought on  my last order.
> 
> The salt content does vary per batch.  It is a lovely butter though.  i use it for all purposes; baking, sauteing, on toast.
> 
> The butter I use comes from the Minerva dairy.  When I run out I will order a few more cases to be delivered to my house via UPS.


----------



## AMSeccia (Feb 23, 2008)

Interesting ... we have Amish farmers around here.  I will have to poke around and see if they sell butter at their market in Bonduel.  As for this Minerva butter, what is the difference in the roll butter versus the churned block?  Is it made differently?


----------



## buckytom (Feb 23, 2008)

black chef said:


> it's a shame that i have to order products based on weather patterns.


 

is that because it's an amish cultural dealio; no refrigeration? or some other reason.

if it's the former, i think that that kind of idealism, which the amish have certainly recognized, cultivated, and cashed in upon, is at the very least respectable if not as american as you can get. 
plus, it makes their position on the supply/demand curve more powerful, while tailoring it to their particular mores.
i'll have to check it out on our next trip through lancaster. 

thanks for the tip, black chef.


----------



## Robo410 (Feb 23, 2008)

use it all the time.  Awesome, flakes like real cheese, you can see the moisture.  Cooks great.  I buy European style unsalted butter for those needs.


----------



## black chef (Jul 6, 2008)

buckytom said:


> is that because it's an amish cultural dealio; no refrigeration? or some other reason.
> 
> if it's the former, i think that that kind of idealism, which the amish have certainly recognized, cultivated, and cashed in upon, is at the very least respectable if not as american as you can get.
> plus, it makes their position on the supply/demand curve more powerful, while tailoring it to their particular mores.
> ...



tom, it's not that deep.

they just don't want to risk shipping the product while it's so hot and NOT having someone to refrigerate it immediately upon arrival.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 7, 2008)

lol. silly me. i musta been drinkin'...


----------



## denoly (Feb 12, 2009)

*Amish Roll Butter*

Hi Black Chef, Hope I can help. Amish roll butter from what I have found is a great butter and can be used in place of store bought in most recipes. I have used it for sauces (alfredo), and in mashed potatoes, veggies and the sort. I have nto honestly baked with it, but I am excited to try. To me, it has a richer and deeper flavor which leads me to beleive it has a higher fat content then store bought. The alfredo was delicious, but as the meal progressed, a small puddle of butter began to form under the pasta. SO next time I will probably use a little less until I find the right proportions. Only problem I have with it so far, price.. 

Hope that helps a little. Tell me what you end up with and how it work for you.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 12, 2009)

black chef said:


> thanks for the info.
> 
> unfortunately, i have to wait until the next cold front enters the houston area before the company will ship the butter down here.
> 
> ...


Interesting that they won't ship using dry ice to keep their product cold.  I've never heard of such a thing.  I used to work with a guy that ordered Wisconsin cheese in the heat of summer.  It just came packed in dry ice and there was never a problem.


----------



## Robo410 (Feb 12, 2009)

it is excellent, rich, almost cheesy, flakes when still cold. You will find it great for baking and cooking. It is salted.


----------

